# Bericht über Urteil AG Laufen



## Anonymous (30 September 2003)

Unter http://www.suedostbayerische-rundschau.de/lokal/text.php3?satz=5619

findet sich ein sehr interessanter Artikel über ein Urteil des Amtsgerichtes Laufen. 
Eine solche Rechtsprechung sollte ruhig fortgesetzt werden; am besten noch strenger. Vielleicht hätte das ja eine abschreckende Wirkung.


			
				 Südostbayerische Rundschau schrieb:
			
		

> Laufen: Smarter Österreicher auf
> Abwegen
> 30.09.2003
> 
> ...


----------



## Raimund (30 September 2003)

*dtms*

 

Dtms ist natürlich der ahnungslose und unschuldige Mitverdienstler an dieser Betrugsmasche.

Die folgende Geschäftsbeziehung ist vielleicht ganz interessant:

http://www.bahn.de/pv/home/kontakt/die_bahn_kontakt.shtml

Scroll und bei 01805 194195 nachsehen.

Ich habe die Deutsche Bahn unter Hinweis auf den o. a. Link über die Kontakte ihrer Geschäftspartner informiert.  Vielleicht fällt es anderen auch auf?  

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Anonymous (30 September 2003)

*Vorsicht mit solchen Aufrufen und Aktionen*

Vorsicht mit irgendwelchen Boykottaufrufen, Schuldzuweisungen und dergleichen gegen irgendwelche Anbieter; sofern man nicht über gerichtssichere Beweise verfügt.

Wie man am Beispiel Talkline vs. Verbraucherzentrale sieht, reagieren die Firmen äußerst allergisch auf so etwas, auch wenn sie nicht einmal direkt namentlich gennannt wurden.

Auch wenn entsprechende Aufrufe gut gemeint sein mögen, das entsprechende Risiko wegen Geschäftsschädigung oder dergleichen belangt zu werden ist nicht zu unterschätzen und kann für Privatpersonen sehr teuer kommen.


----------



## Captain Picard (30 September 2003)

*Re: Vorsicht mit solchen Aufrufen und Aktionen*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Vorsicht mit irgendwelchen Boykottaufrufen, Schuldzuweisungen und dergleichen gegen irgendwelche Anbieter; sofern man nicht über gerichtssichere Beweise verfügt.
> 
> Wie man am Beispiel Talkline vs. Verbraucherzentrale sieht, reagieren die Firmen äußerst allergisch auf so etwas, auch wenn sie nicht einmal direkt namentlich gennannt wurden.
> 
> Auch wenn entsprechende Aufrufe gut gemeint sein mögen, das entsprechende Risiko wegen Geschäftsschädigung oder dergleichen belangt zu werden ist nicht zu unterschätzen und kann für Privatpersonen sehr teuer kommen.



1. Ich sehe weder einen Boykottaufruf, noch eine  Schuldzuweisung: 
Raimund schreibt doch ausdrücklich:


			
				Raimund schrieb:
			
		

> Dtms ist natürlich der *ahnungslose und unschuldige *Mitverdienstler an dieser Betrugsmasche.



2. Die Fa Talkline hat erfreulicherweise von einem  deutschen Gericht gezeigt bekommen, wo solche Methoden ihre Grenzen finden

3: nochmals ich sehe keinen Aufruf zu irgendetwas, lediglich den Link auf eine Auskunftsseíte der Bahn

cp


----------



## Raimund (30 September 2003)

*dtms und der "Boykottaufruf"*

 
@ Gast, oder vielleicht eher Sniper, Mitverdienstler oder Selbstbereicherer?

"Qui s'excuse, s'accuse"!

Du bist leider nicht auf der Höhe neuerer Erkenntnisse:

http://www.vzhh.de/~upload/vz/VZTexte/TexteTelekommunikation/TalklineProzess.htm

Ich bitte submissest um Nachweis eines behaupteten Boykottaufrufs oder von Schuldzuweisungen!

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## jupp11 (30 September 2003)

apropos unschuldige und ahnungslose Mitverdiener: da war doch mal vor einiger Zeit einer, 
der behauptete (im TV), daß die Mehrbetrugsverdiensterträge  durch Spammails  gegen seinen Willen 
auf sein Konto geflossenen wären, er könnte sich nicht dagegen wehren...

aber der ist  sicherlich nicht identisch mit dem GF, der jetzt im Nordhessischen verhaftet wurde...

wir wollen doch hier seeeehr vorsichtig sein mit Schuldzuweisungen....

Jupp


----------



## Anonymous (30 September 2003)

*Antwort*

1.) Ich habe nichts mit Mehrwertnummern, Dialern, Telekomfirmen, Anwälten, etc zu tun, mein Posting war als reiner Hinweis bzw. Warnung zu verstehen. In rechtlicher Hinsicht muss man heutzutage eben leider übervorsichtig sein, aus ähnlichen Überlegungen wird es hier ja auch verboten sein Namen, Whoisdaten etc. zu posten. Manche Firmen vertragen eben leider keinerlei Kritik, selbst wenn sie gar nicht genannt werden. Hätte ich mit solchen Kreisen zu tun, hätte ich wohl kaum den ursprünglichen Zeitungsartikel herausgesucht und eine noch strengere Vorgehensweise befürwortet.

2.) Ich fand die Hinweismail an die Bahn etwas bedenklich, genauer gesagt diesen Satz:


                      Ich habe die Deutsche Bahn unter Hinweis auf den o. a. Link über die Kontakte ihrer                     Geschäftspartner informiert. Vielleicht fällt es anderen auch auf?  


Die angesprochene Firma hätte sich ja beleidigt fühlen können, wenn man irgendwelche Andeutungen macht.


Und nun wieder zum Thema: Gibt es schon irgendwelche Neuigkeiten wegen der kürzlichen Razzien?


----------



## Raimund (30 September 2003)

*dtma und der "Boykottaufruf"*

 
@jupp11,

vielleicht ist der "Gast" bei der Razzia entwischt.

@Gast,

zur Information empfehle ich:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1207&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0

Falls Du die Connections nicht ohnedies kennst!     

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## technofreak (30 September 2003)

*Re: Antwort*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> 2.) Ich fand die Hinweismail an die Bahn etwas bedenklich, genauer gesagt diesen Satz:
> 
> Ich habe die Deutsche Bahn unter Hinweis auf den o. a. Link über die Kontakte ihrer                     Geschäftspartner informiert. Vielleicht fällt es anderen auch auf?
> Die angesprochene Firma hätte sich ja beleidigt fühlen können, wenn man irgendwelche Andeutungen macht.
> ...



Bei aller Liebe , ich wüßte nicht was daran bedenklich sein sollte. Raimund teilt lediglich seine Aktion
 mit und stellt eine Frage.
Noch leben wir hier in *Deutschland* in einer Demokratie, in der die Meinungsfreiheit einigermaßen funktioniert.

Nein es gibt keine weiteren Informationen, zumindest nicht an die Öffentlichkeit sprich Presse 

tf


----------



## Anonymous (30 September 2003)

*Antwort*

Könnten wir langsam aufhören uns gegenseitig zu zerfleischen? Wir sind hier nicht in einer Flamegruppe. Dass irgendeine Firma die beleidigte Leberwurst spielen könnte, ist immerhin nicht völlig denkunmöglich. Man muss ja heutzutage immer schon vom Schlimmsten ausgehen und deshalb immer besonders übervorsichtig sein. Zumindest ich hätte keine Lust mich mit irgendwelchen Anwälten anzulegen.

Der Hinweis war wie bereits geschrieben als allgemeine Warnung gedacht um niemanden zu unbedachten Äußerungen zu verleiten, die im schlimmsten Fall teuer werden können.

Ich halte es für den besseren Weg, für den Verbraucher positive Urteile und dergleichen zu posten (was ich auch immer tue wenn ich eines finde) um jedem klar zu machen, dass der "Kampf" gegen Mehrwertnummern nicht völlig aussichtslos ist; was natürlich nicht heißen soll es gebe nicht noch reichlich Potenzial für bessere Gesetze (zB. 0137-Problematik, Blankodialerregistrierungen, etc.)

Die wichtigsten Thread in diesem Forum kenne ich übrigens bereits, vielen Dank.

Und nun zum Thema: Wie bewertet ihr den ursprünglichen Zeitungsartikel. Ist das Vorgehen eurer Meinung nach streng genug oder nicht.

Wenigstens musste Geld für die Wiedergutmachung hinterlegt werden. Hoffentlich melden sich möglichst viele Geschädigte. Die meisten werden die Gebühren wohl leider schon "abgeschrieben" haben. Gibt es eigentlich ein Hoteliersforum wo man den Artikel posten könnte?

Und falls jemand sich unbedingt weitere Geschäftspartner von DTMS suchen will: Ich meinte, bei irgendeiner eingeblendeten Eigenwerbungshotline bei Sat1 etwas von DTMS zu lesen.


----------



## technofreak (30 September 2003)

*Re: Antwort*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Wie bewertet ihr den ursprünglichen Zeitungsartikel. Ist das Vorgehen eurer Meinung
> nach streng genug oder nicht.



Am Urteil sind zwei Dinge unbefriedigend: 



			
				 Südostbayerische Rundschau schrieb:
			
		

> In einer kurzen Verhandlungspause einigten sich Krause und Staatsanwalt
> Tobias Windhorst "aus Gründen der Prozessökonomie" (Krause) darauf,
> dass die Verteidigung auf die Ladung und Einvernahme von 1.263 Zeugen
> verzichten wolle, wenn das Gericht im Gegenzug vom Verhängen einer
> ...



Die Äußerung des Verteidigers läßt schließen , daß es hier im Sinne des Angeklagten  gelaufen ist, aus zwei Gründen 
1: Angeblich juristisches Neuland
2: Der finanzielle Aspekt  "aus Gründen der Prozessökonomie" wurde hier voll  zugunsten des Angeklagten ausgeschöpft

Der unerfreulichste Satz steht zum Schluß:


			
				 Südostbayerische Rundschau schrieb:
			
		

> Er war seinen krummen
> Geschäften ausgerechnet im Zuständigskeitsbereich des Amtsgerichtes
> Laufen nachgegangen. *In Hessen hätte er beste Chancen gehabt, dass die
> Angelegenheit gar nicht zur Verhandlung zugelassen worden wäre.*



tf


----------



## Anonymous (30 September 2003)

*"Juristisches Neuland"*

Ich habe gerade im "Nachbarforum" (dialerschutz.de) einen älteren Artikel mit einem vergleichbaren Fall (sogar der Täter hatte ein ähnliches Alter) gesehen, der ist aber schon ein wenig älter. Wie viele Fälle braucht es bis ein Rechtsgebiet nicht mehr als "juristisches Neuland" gilt?
Übrigens ist auch der andere Angeklagte mit einer Bewährungsstrafe davongekommen. Was mich ein wenig stört ist ...Beschwerden kamen nur selten...
Anscheinend hatten sich die meisten Opfer vor dem Aufwand einer hartnäckigen Reklamation bzw. Strafanzeige gescheut. Warum konnte er eigentlich 1,5 Jahre lang ungestört arbeiten? Wenn man diverse Gratisinseratblätter ansieht, gibt es noch immer einschlägige bedenkliche Inserate (...wir verdoppeln Ihr Gehalt, wählen Sie 0103301 900 bla bla..)

Zitat von dialerschutz.de:

News vom 19. September 2003

 0190-Betrug mit Kleinanzeigen: Eineinhalb Jahre
 Freiheitsstrafe auf Bewährung für 26-Jährigen

 Weil er arglose Opfer über 0190-Nummern um rund eine
 Viertelmillion Euro betrogen hat, ist ein 26-Jähriger vor dem
 Düsseldorfer Amtsgericht zu eineinhalb Jahren Freiheitsstrafe auf
 Bewährung verurteilt worden.

 Der 26-Jährige und seine Ehefrau hatten seit Januar 2001 bundesweit
 Kleinanzeigen in Tageszeitungen geschaltet, in denen sie Autos und
 Mietwohnungen anboten. Wer unter den angegebenen Telefonnummern
 anrief, landete allerdings nur bei einer Bandansage, die wiederum auf
 eine 0190-Nummer verwies. Doch auch für 1,86 Euro pro Minute kam
 es nie zu Verkaufsgesprächen - Anrufer landeten in einer Warteschleife,
 während der Gebührenzähler tickte. Für den 26-Jährigen war das ein
 lohnendes Geschäft. Den Ermittlungen der Staatsanwaltschaft zufolge
 gingen an manchen Tagen bis zu 600 Anrufe bei dem Angeklagten ein;
 zeitweise beschäftige dieser sogar drei Mitarbeiterinnen, um sein
 betrügerisches Geschäft zu betreiben. In den eineinhalb Jahren
 Tatzeitraum verdiente der Mann fast eine Viertelmillion Euro.
 Beschwerden kamen dabei offenbar nur selten. Letztlich erstatteten
 mehrere Geschädigte aber doch Strafanzeige.

 Vor dem Amtsgericht in Düsseldorf erklärte der 26-Jährige, er habe
 niemals die Absicht gehabt, jemanden zu betrügen. Ziel sei es immer
 gewesen, ein “sauberes Geschäft” aufzubauen. Das nahmen
 Staatsanwältin und Gericht dem Angeklagten nicht ab: Eineinhalb Jahre
 Freiheitsstrafe auf Bewährung lautete das Urteil. Das Verfahren gegen
 seine Ehefrau wurde wegen geringer Schuld eingestellt, weil sie ihrem
 Mann nur in Einzelfällen bei der Anzeigenschaltung  geholfen hatte.


----------



## KatzenHai (30 September 2003)

Zwei Anmerkungen:



> Die Verhandlung gestern Vormittag am Amtsgericht Laufen verlief aus Sicht des Staatsanwaltes und des Gerichtes nicht unproblematisch: Verteidiger Krause machte geltend, dass ein Betrug in den einzelnen Fällen nicht nachgewiesen sei, denn es hätte ja gut sein können, dass die Hotels die, wenn auch sehr klein geschriebenen, Faxkosten am unteren Briefrand gesehen und trotzdem geantwortet hätten. In einem solchen Fall aber könne von Betrug nicht die Rede sein. Krause: "Das ist völlig offen, da müssten wir alle einzeln fragen!"



DAS  ist der einzige Grund, warum über Prozessökonomie überhaupt geredet werden konnte: In einem strikten Rechtsstaat wie unserem muss der Staat jede einzelne Straftat streng beweisen - und das bedeutet vorliegend, jeder einzelne Hotelier muss als Betrugsopfer "bewiesen" sein, um hieraus eine Bestrafung und ein Strafmaß resultieren lassen zu können. Geschickter Verteidiger, guter Rechtsstaat: 1.200 Hoteliervernehmungen hätten immense Kosten verursacht, die von der Staatskasse (*uns allen!*) vorfinanziert worden wäre, mit ungewissem Erfolg einer Rückerstattung durch den Verurteilten.

Bitte bedenkt solcherlei Aspekte, bevor ihr "Kuhhandel" oder "Mauschelei" unterstellt.

Zum Zweiten:
Ohne das "erkaufte" Teilgeständnis wäre wohl kaum ein einziger der Betrüge bestraft worden - ein Jahr Freiheitsstrafe auf vier Jahre Bewährung wäre also nicht heraus gekommen. Wäre hierdurch dem Poenalinteresse der Allgemeinheit mehr gedient?


----------



## Anonymous (30 September 2003)

*Prozessökonomie*

Hätte man die "Befragung" der zahlreichen Geschädigten nicht schriftlich machen können? Ich stelle mir hierbei einen Art Fragebogen mit eidesstattlicher Versicherung vor, das hätte zwar noch immer einiges an Porto gekostet (zB. 1,20 hin und retour mal 1200) plus anschließendem Aufwand bei Gericht.

Aber manchmal muss man eben etwas in die Rechtspflege investieren, auch wenn der Angeklagte vielleicht nicht (gleich) zahlen kann. Ein Exekutionstitel hält immerhin 30 Jahre, in 30 Jahren wird er wohl eine Arbeit finden, wo mehr als das unpfändbare Existenzminimum bleibt.
(sonst: Ersatzfreiheitsstrafe)

Wenn man immer nur auf die Prozessökonomie achtet, dürfte man ja auch nie Prozesse gegen mittellose Personen führen.


----------



## technofreak (30 September 2003)

Dann hoffe ich, daß in diesem Fall die "Prozessökonomie" nicht zum Tragen kommt....
http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/vorab/0,1518,267494,00.html

PS: wenn hier schon Prozesstaktik und Ökonomie erläutert wird , wie steht´s denn mit einer
 Stellungnahme zum letzten Satzes des Artikels:


			
				Südostbayerische Rundschau schrieb:
			
		

> Er war seinen krummen Geschäften ausgerechnet im Zuständigskeitsbereich des Amtsgerichtes Laufen nachgegangen.
> In Hessen hätte er beste Chancen gehabt, dass die
> Angelegenheit gar nicht zur Verhandlung zugelassen worden wäre.


----------



## KatzenHai (30 September 2003)

Gaaaanz grob vereinfacht: 

Staatsanwaltschaften unterliegen mit einem Teil ihrer Arbeit der Weisungsbefugnis des Landesjustizministeriums. Dies soll der landesinternen Vereinheitlichung von Strafverfolgung dienen.

Eigentlich betrifft dies z.B. die Verfolgung von Schwarzfahrern (grundsätzlich Einstellung gegen Geldbuße oder "strenge" Vorgehensweise: Anklage), bei der nicht innerhalb kleinen Raums sehr unterschiedlich verfahren werden soll ("Düsseldorf ist schwarzfahrerfreundlicher als Köln" oder so - was ohnehin Unsinn ist!).

Daraus kann natürlich auch ein: "Ich setze keine Spezialisten gegen Computerkriminalität bei meinen Staatswanwaltschaften an." als politische Justizministerentscheidung werden - oder eben ein "Faxspammer werden nicht verklagt"-Grundsatz.

Und Hessen hat ja einen anderen Justizminister als Bayern, gell?!?


----------



## Counselor (1 Oktober 2003)

Dem Katzenhai vollste Zustimmung. Aber eine kleine Ergänzung:

Der Amtsrichter in Laufen hat die wackelige Anklage auch durch Beschluss zugelassen. Hätte er nicht tun müssen, weil die Erfolgsaussichten ehr bescheiden waren. Manche Richter lassen aber auch Verfahren mit wenig Erfolgsaussicht zu, um sich Rechtsmittel der Staatsanwaltschaft zu ersparen und sprechen lieber in der Hauptverhandlung frei (oder lassen sich dann auf einen Handel zwischen Verteidigung und Staatsanwaltschaft ein).

Counselor


----------

